# Cleaning Fine Pitch Threads



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all,
Today I cut a 96 tpi thread in some brass.





As you can see, there's lots of gunk the got stuck in the threads after cutting them. I took great care in cutting them, and they're fairly fragile. What would be the beat way of cleaning them without damaging them?


----------



## mklotz (Nov 5, 2011)

I would use a toothbrush dipped in kerosene while the part turns slowly in the lathe. If that doesn't work, substitute a soft bristle brass brush for the toothbrush.


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 5, 2011)

I have used a triangular needle file gently let it follow the thread as the piece turns in the lathe. 
@96tpi you may want to try Marvs method first. 
tin


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 5, 2011)

Toothbrush and a bit of WD-40 worked a treat. 




Better picture this time, too. I love brass. Everything just works so nicely with it. I wish I could afford to make everything from it.


----------



## Swede (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad it worked for you.

I like using a triangular needle file, and do so on many threads to clean them up a bit. One trick that works with fine threads especially is a triangular file that has been "safed" with a diamond hone or stone. Take your file and go to work removing the teeth. In theory, you'd like a triangular shape with NO cutting action at all. Use this with some hand pressure under power, and what it does is nicely burnish the thread. It smooths microscopic imperfections very well in mild steel or anything softer.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah make the teeth a zero rake at the tips. same thing is used for deburring after hand scraping. Good tip swede.
Tin


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be making a bunch of these, so I'll be sure to give that a go. Thanks for the tip!


----------

